# Eureka Mignon dimensions



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

I've seen a few people asking for dimensions so thought I would share this.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I cant understand why there arnt more grinders made around the same height as the mignon.

If the manufacturers can get the burrs and a decent size motor in a frame that size why make them so much taller ?

As far as I have ascertained this is the only choice for those with normal\ average height cupboards who want to buy a new stepless quality grinder to go underneath of them.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I cant understand why there arnt more grinders made around the same height as the mignon.
> 
> If the manufacturers can get the burrs and a decent size motor in a frame that size why make them so much taller ?
> 
> As far as I have ascertained this is the only choice for those with normal\ average height cupboards who want to buy a new stepless quality grinder to go underneath of them.


I haven't bought one yet but it's a factor in why I will probably choose it, can't decide what colour to go for though


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Its the grinder I will probably end up buying, might even get it sooner rather than later : either in black or chrome.

I saw an interesting question about the chrome ones asked but no one answered it, it was "what is the quality of the chrome like"

Some chrome is pretty thin, my friends harley davidsons wheels are shocking, the chrome is very poor, so i would have been interested to hear back.

Makes me think black is the safe option


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Its the grinder I will probably end up buying, might even get it sooner rather than later : either in black or chrome.
> 
> I saw an interesting question about the chrome ones asked but no one answered it, it was "what is the quality of the chrome like"
> 
> ...


The chrome is a little more expensive, I think inherently it is likely to chip or flake at some point, the red is calling out to me it is Italian after all lol


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

I have the chrome and the quality seems very good. However if you were to mount it near to the ground on a motorcycle I fear it may not last a lifetime.


----------



## kms (Nov 20, 2013)

I went chrome two and a half years ago. The little fella has travelled to Japan, Brunei, Oman, Bahrain & now resides in Dubai. Still looks like new, works well in the price vs grind quality scenario. Not tried it on a motorcycle yet though.............. time for a coffee


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

ChilledMatt said:


> I have the chrome and the quality seems very good. However if you were to mount it near to the ground on a motorcycle I fear it may not last a lifetime.


Believe me, my friends bike was cosseted and kept in a garage and only saw dry sunny miles and then cleaned after each ride.

The chrome was poorly applied and he got new wheels under warranty.

Thanks for letting us know that the chrome seems sound on the Mignon, I appreciate it


----------

